# Southampton Boat Show



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

From the BBC - 

_More than one hundred thousand visitors are expected to descend on Southampton over the next 10 days for the UK's largest on-water boat show. 
The annual Southampton Boat Show will be opened by trans-Atlantic rower and television star Ben Fogle alongside global yachtswoman Dee Caffari. 

From Friday, the show will feature tall ships to luxury motor yachts. 

The city's Mayflower park has been transformed into a boating haven with beach and a Treasure Island theme. 

Young mountaineer Rhys Jones, who in May became the youngest person to scale the highest peak on every continent, will be scaling heights of a different kind - the mast of the Jubilee Sailing Trust tall ship, Lord Nelson. 

World-renowned chef Jean-Christophe Novelli will be hosting his own restaurant adjacent to a beach made from 240 tonnes of Weymouth sand. 

Motorists have been advised to expect delays on routes into the city, especially along the A31, M27 and M3. _

Rushie


----------

